# Bathroom paint problem



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I would apply 2 coats of Zinsser's GARDZ over it (water-based drywall sealer). Then top coat it with 2 coats high-quality latex satin, eggshell, or semi-gloss. Find kitchen & bath paint, or have some mildewcide added to it when purchased.


----------



## Paintguy26 (May 22, 2006)

_*"I always thought an oil based paint was the right choice for a bathroom, this wouldn't be happening unless they used a water based paint would it?"*_

They most likely did use a water based paint in the bathroom, which is fine, except for the fact that they probably didnt use a good one. I love Sherwin Williams All Surface Enamel Latex Primer. Its is designed for drywall, cured plaster, and many other surfaces. You will need to pick up a good quality bath paint, for the finish. I have always used Bath Paint, by Sherwin Wiliams...it is formulated specifically for mildew prone, humid, moist areas. I have never had any problems with these 2 products. Remember to sand first and seal, then paint away....good luck


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> I would apply 2 coats of Zinsser's GARDZ over it (water-based drywall sealer). Then top coat it with 2 coats high-quality latex satin, eggshell, or semi-gloss. Find kitchen & bath paint, or have some mildewcide added to it when purchased.


yep zinssers gardz for primer and then i would go with this for paint. http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=35
Here is the primer http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=27

The paint i went will eggshell on my bathroom


----------

